# new piranha help



## Erik (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi there, i am looking into buying some red bellied piranhas. But im kind of on a low budget, just 90 bucks xmas cash (canadian). All the piranhas that come into my local pet store are young, mostly the size of a nickle or dollar. My plan is to get a smaller cheap tank to start them out when they are small. my birthday is coming up in two months and my dad said if i wanted he would get me a nice big tank with all the bells and whistles







. So what i want to know is what size tank is the smallest that is suitable for 4 very young piranhas that will be in there for 2 months and what are the necessities to have in it. I do want the best for the little guys and i have heard on some sites that change can stress them out. Maybe i should just wait the two months and start in a big tank, but those little fishies are so spiffy and i really want a few.







And also, what do you guys think the healthiest food is for piranhas, i was thinkin i would try some shrimp or sardines or something.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Realy its ment to be 20 Gal per piranha however, with 4 small ones and wanting them to grow fast id say 100 gal.
However 80 gal would work but 100 be cool, room for more fish.

I am getting 10 my self, and looking at a 200 Gal tank or 250 - 300 depend on money and stuff.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

oh yea sorry i forgot about the food and stuff.

As i am sure more people other then me will say, one food is not good for them, Mix there meals up.
Me i got a BAd memery so i am going to take a canender and mark " Shrip, Chicken, Beef hreat, Feaders, ship, crab" and so on, to change things up so they dont get used to one item.

And once they are big enuff give them a mouse like the end of each month as a gift for growing and all the good times they give you


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

For 2 months, the smallest I think you could go with is a 20 gallon LONG. Understand this is not ideal, but for 4 tiny p's, which will grow pretty fast, this should work for 2 months.
As for food, when that small you will need to find out what they are currently being fed and then supliment that with shrimp, beefheard, krill, ect...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Erik- ask ur dad if he will get ur ank before your birthday. If you get it in your b-day then you will have to cycle the tank which will take another month.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

You could geta 40 gallon breeder for now..Then upgrade to a 75+. You could then use the 40 to keep a Serra.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

try looking in classifieds for used tanks, you should be able to get a larger tank for a cheaper price


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

4 P's - at least 100 g. if you want them to grow!


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah if you only have 90 bucks after Xmas chances are you won't get the money needed for a real big tank most people are talking about with all the extra jazz. You should do what I did and go garage sale hunting but make sure you check the tank thoroughly before buying. I just bought a 30 g tank for 25 CAN in great condition with a filter. I'm only getting one so for four look for something bigger.
Dave


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

liek i said, big tank more swiming room, grow faster, they will be happer, so will you.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sorry guys but I think the users that are claiming as much as 90-100gallon for 4 baby p's are out of their senses. I am completely in agreement with BDKing when he says:



> You could geta 40 gallon breeder for now..Then upgrade to a 75+. You could then use the 40 to keep a Serra.


And I would even go so far as throwing another P in there to round out your schoal at 5. Raise them in the 40 then get anything over a 75 when they outgrow the tank. Sometimes it's intimidating for a newbie because all these other hobbyists claim you have to get a 100,000 gallon tank to raise a few p's. They will do just fine in a smaller tank as long as the owner realizes to truly maximize their growth and provide a good environment, they must upgrade tanks after 6 months or so.

my 2 cents, Xenon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sorry guys but I think the users that are claiming as much as 90-100gallon for 4 baby p's are out of their senses. I am completely in agreement with BDKing when he says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with Xenon, but I also think buying a tank for 2 months use is also stupid, get the big one now!, or wait till you get it.
also classified ads are good for cheap large tanks.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to equipment questions


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I agree with grosse gurke if you have to buy something for only a couple months than a 20gal should be ok.snow has a good point about looking in the buy and sell.ask arround you never no what people have in storage.


----------

